# The TC Top Recommended Pieces by Bach: Voting Round



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is the list of nominated pieces by Bach, from most nominations to least:

Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Violin Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001-1006
Double Violin Concerto, BWV 1043
Keyboard Concerto No. 1, BWV 1052
Violin Concerto No. 1, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto No. 2, BWV 1042
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Keyboard Concerto No. 2, BWV 1053
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830
Triple Concerto, BWV 1044
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Art of Fugue, BWV 1080
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Cantata "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme", BWV 140
Magnificat, BWV 243
St. John Passion, BWV 245
Clavier-Ubung III (German Organ Mass, includes BWV 669-689, BWV 802-805, and framing pieces from BWV 552)
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard, BWV 1014-1019
Keyboard Concerto No. 3, BWV 1054
Keyboard Concerto No. 5, BWV 1056
Concerto in C minor for 2 Keyboards, BWV 1060
Cantata "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben", BWV 147
Cantata "Christ lag in Todes Banden", BWV 4
Organ Trios, BWV 525-530
Prelude and Fugue in E-Flat "St. Anne", BWV 552
Toccata, Adagio and Fugue, BWV 564
Schubler Chorales, BWV 645-650
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Lute Suites, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Viola de Gamba Sonatas, BWV 1027-1029
Sonata No. 1 in B minor for Flute and Keyboard, BWV 1030
Concerto for Keyboard and Strings, BWV 1057
Concerto for 4 Keyboards in A minor, BWV 1065
Cantata "Tonet, ihr Pauken", BWV 214
Kyrie-Gloria Mass, BWV 233
Kyrie-Gloria Mass, BWV 234
Kyrie-Gloria Mass, BWV 235
Kyrie-Gloria Mass, BWV 236
Cantata "Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig", BWV 26
Cantata "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen", BWV 51
Toccata and Fugue in D minor "Dorian", BWV 538
Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540
Prelude and Fugue in E minor "Wedge", BWV 548
Little Fugue in G minor, BWV 578
Pastorale in F, BWV 590
A minor Organ Concerto, BWV 593
Orgelbuchlein, BWV 599-644
Leipzig Chorales, BWV 651-667
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659
Cantata "Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen", BWV 66
Cantata "Jesu, der du meine Seele", BWV 78
Cantata "Ich Habe Genug", BWV 82
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
Toccata in C minor, BWV 911
Toccata in G, BWV 916

If you do not see your nomination or have questions about the list, please speak up early.

Each member who wants to vote will select their top 20 pieces from the list in order. Previous voting rounds have had people give number 20 to their top choice, indicating that that is the number of points to award to that piece. You can number in either direction, as long as you make it clear in your post how you are doing it. If you leave it ambiguous, the assumption is that your favorite is on the top of your list, and the 20th favorite is at the bottom.

Voting begins now, and it will end approximately November 1st.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

20. (Favorite) Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
19. The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
18. Double Violin Concerto, BWV 1043 
17. Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
16. St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
14. Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
13. St. John Passion, BWV 245
12. Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
11. Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
10. English Suites, BWV 806-811
9. Magnificat in D, BWV 243
8. Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
7. Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
6. Italian Concerto, BWV 971
5. Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
4. Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
3. Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
2. Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
1. (20th Favorite) Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Favorite at the top:

Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Violin Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001-1006
Art of Fugue, BWV 1080
Toccata, Adagio and Fugue, BWV 564
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Toccata and Fugue in D minor "Dorian", BWV 538
Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Violin Concerto No. 1, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto No. 2, BWV 1042
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Musical Offering, BWV 1079
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540
Cantata "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme", BWV 140
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Cantata "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben", BWV 147
Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard, BWV 1014-1019
Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The order becomes somewhat arbitrary and plenty of pieces I like as much as many of these did not make this list, but this'll do.

1) Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
2) Violin Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001-1006
3) Clavier-Ubung III (German Organ Mass, includes BWV 669-689, BWV 802-805, and framing pieces from BWV 552)
4) Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
5) St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
6) Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
7) Cantata "Ich Habe Genug", BWV 82
8) Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830
9) Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 
10) St. John Passion, BWV 245
11) Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
12) Toccata, Adagio and Fugue, BWV 564
13) Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582 
14) Keyboard Concerto No. 1, BWV 1052
15) Overture in the French Style, BWV 831 
16) English Suites, BWV 806-811
17) Keyboard Concerto No. 5, BWV 1056
18) Lute Suites, BWV 995-1000, 1006a 
19) Viola de Gamba Sonatas, BWV 1027-1029
20) Organ Trios, BWV 525-530


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks to all who have voted so far. You still have about a couple weeks, so please get your votes in, especially if you were one of the nominators.

There are a few works that have received a lot of nominations that I have never heard, so I will try to listen to those before I vote.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's mine, with the favourite at the top:

1	Cantata "Ich Habe Genug", BWV 82
2	Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
3	Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
4	Keyboard Concerto No. 1, BWV 1052
5	Keyboard Concerto No. 2, BWV 1053
6	Violin Concerto No. 2, BWV 1042
7	Keyboard Concerto No. 5, BWV 1056
8	Violin Concerto No. 1, BWV 1041
9	Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
10	St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
11	Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
12	Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
13	French Suites, BWV 812-817
14	Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
15	Lute Suites, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
16	Violin Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001-1006
17	Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830
18	Magnificat, BWV 243
19	Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
20	Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard, BWV 1014-1019


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

From favorite to least:

Violin Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001-1006
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Double Violin Concerto, BWV 1043
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Violin Concerto No. 1, BWV 1041
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Lute Suites, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Violin Concerto No. 2, BWV 1042
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Keyboard Concerto No. 2, BWV 1053
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Art of Fugue, BWV 1080
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Favorite at top

Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
Mass in B minor
St. Matthew Passion
Brandenburg Concertos
Concerto for Two Violins
Violin Concerto in A minor
Goldberg Variations
Violin Concerto in E major
Cello Suites
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor BWV582
Well Tempered Clavier
Sonata No.1 in B minor for Flute and Harpsichord BWV1030
Partitas for Keyboard
Concerto for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord BWV1044
Harpsichord Concerto #1 BWV1052
English Suites
Art of Fugue
Harpsichord Concerto #2 BWV1053
Clavier-Übung III
Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV140


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Favorite at top.
Violin Concerto No. 2, BWV 1042
Keyboard Concerto No. 1, BWV 1052
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Cantata "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme", BWV 140
Double Violin Concerto, BWV 1043
Violin Concerto No. 1, BWV 1041
Triple Concerto, BWV 1044
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Concerto in C minor for 2 Keyboards, BWV 1060
Keyboard Concerto No. 5, BWV 1056
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
St. John Passion, BWV 245
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Cantata "Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen", BWV 66
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Keyboard Concerto No. 2, BWV 1053
Cantata "Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig", BWV 26
Violin Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001-1006
Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are my picks, with my favorites being at the top (the numbers are the number of votes allocated to each):

20 Italian Concerto, BWV 971
19 Keyboard Concerto No. 3, BWV 1054
18 Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830
17 French Suites, BWV 812-817
16 Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
15 Well-Tempered Clavier BWV, 846-893
14 Violin Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001-1006
13 Prelude and Fugue in E-flat "St. Anne", BWV 552
12 English Suites, BWV 806-811
11 Keyboard Concerto No. 1, BWV 1052
10 Keyboard Concerto No. 2, BWV 1053
9 Keyboard Concerto No. 5, BWV 1056
8 Violin Concerto No. 1, BWV 1041
7 Violin Concerto No. 2, BWV 1042
6 Double Violin Concerto, BWV 1043
5 Canata "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben", BWV 147
4 Mass in B minor, BWV 232
3 Schubler Chorales, BWV 645-650
2 Concerto in C minor for 2 Keyboards, BWV 1060
1 Toccata in C minor, BWV 911

I am totally fine with it if the moderators want to move this thread and the related ones into the polls and games subforum. They probably do belong there.

Also, if Tchaikov6 or someone else wants to start up the next one of these, go ahead. If we want to make any kind of dent in the list of "top composers" we are drawing from, we should probably go through these faster than once a month.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Reminder: Voting ends tomorrow, October 31st. 47 works have received at least one vote, so we will have a decent Bach list no matter what. If you feel passionate about one of the nominees, though, your vote can make a big difference in its placement or inclusion on the final list.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Final list:

1. Violin Sonatas and Partitas, BWV 1001-1006
2. Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
3. Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
4 (tie). Violin Concerto No. 1, BWV 1041
4 (tie). Violin Concerto No. 2, BWV 1042
6. Keyboard Concerto No. 1, BWV 1052
7 (tie). Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
7 (tie). St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
9. Double Violin Concerto, BWV 1043
10. Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
11. Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
12. Mass in B minor, BWV 232
13. English Suites, BWV 806-811
14. Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830
15. Italian Concerto, BWV 971
16. Keyboard Concerto No. 2, BWV 1053
17. Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
18. Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
19. French Suites, BWV 812-817
20. Cantata "Ich Habe Genug", BWV 82
21. St. John Passion, BWV 245
22. Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
23. Keyboard Concerto No. 5, BWV 1056
24. Toccata, Adagio and Fugue, BWV 564
25. Art of Fugue, BWV 1080
26. Lute Suites, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
27. Cantata "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme", BWV 140
28. Triple Concerto, BWV 1044
29 (tie). Musical Offering, BWV 1079
29 (tie). Clavier-Ubung III/German Organ Mass, BWV 669-689, BWV 802-805, BWV 552 frame
31. Keyboard Concerto No. 3, BWV 1054
32. Toccata and Fugue in D minor "Dorian", BWV 538
33 (tie). Concerto in C minor for 2 Keyboards, BWV 1060
33 (tie). Prelude and Fugue in E-Flat "St. Anne", BWV 552
35. Magnificat, BWV 243
36. Sonata No. 1 in B minor for Flute and Keyboard, BWV 1030
37. Cantata "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben", BWV 147
38. Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
39 (tie). Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540
39 (tie). Cantata "Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen", BWV 66
41. Cantata "Christ lag in Todes Banden", BWV 4
42 (tie). Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
42 (tie). Schubler Chorales, BWV 645-650
44. Cantata "Ach wie fluchtig, ach wie nichtig", BWV 26
45. Viola de Gamba Sonatas, BWV 1027-1029
46. Organ Trios, BWV 525-530
47. Toccata in C minor, BWV 911

Ties were broken by number of nominations received where possible.

If you think certain works are in strange spots on the list, comfort yourself with the fact that we did not have enough nominators and voters to make this list statistically significant.

Thanks to all who participated, and y'all come Bach now, y'hear?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ah there we go! 

Great list, thank you!


----------

